# FreeSpirit: ENTP?



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

This:

http://vtwellness.net/assets/self-exam_ENTP.pdf


Makes me think I may actually be an ENTP. 

It would explain a lot of things. 


1) How I could seem so extroverted, yet have such a connection to Ni and INTJ. That could 
be my shadow, criticizing me inside my head, and I mistake its voice for my true self.

2) My instinct to display a deceiving appearance in order to test
others. Also, my instinct to just harmlessly 'mess' with others.

3) My interest in discussing ideas, with no interest in the
outcome, no goal of resolution- in fact, I find 'resolution' laughable.

4) My extremely friendly, playful streak that seems vaguely amoral-
(Tertiary Fe). It is manipulative, but also expressive, humanistic, validating.

5) My difficulty forming a sense of identity (Fi is a Trickster).

6) The fact that many, many times, *I *can't even tell whether I'm being serious or not.
I say and do things without knowing how I actually feel about them. I experience things,
but it takes a long time before I can tell what effect they've had on me.

7) My reluctance to commit to a type.

8) The sense that my animal impulses are trying to destroy me-
(Demonic Se). From my old 'type me' thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/86833-type-freespirit-3.html

9) My adoration of the ISFJ ethos.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I call upon the powers of @Jawz @Scruffy @fourtines

but only if it interests you


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly, the way you've explored your type - trying to come up with your unique way of doing it is itself very telling of an Ne/Ti approach. 

I remember when you made a few posts in the ENFJ section [and then disappeared after a couple], even then I got a strong ENTP-ish vibe. 

Also --- some of the things you wrote in your thread are exactly what I've written about myself as well ... This stands out:



> *Yet I prefer to be alone most of the time, have few friends, don't want any others. Hate parties. If I walk into a place, and no one I know is there, I am likely to lose interest real fast unless I happen to bump into someone pretty smart and twice as friendly (and then I'll talk to JUST THEM the whole night).* At parties I always end up walking off into rooms by myself to inspect the house, bookshelves and food in the fridge. Then I leave early.


I swear, I could've written the bolded part. The latter is that I usually pull out my phone and start reading/researching something I was reading/researching before I was forced to leave the house. 

--- This is just one thing that I can relate to very well. 

Here's what I think is actually Ne/Ti as opposed to Ni/Te [someone suggested INTJ for you --- whereas I didn't see that at all o.0]



> I always tested INTJ *(before I started tinkering with everything, trying to think about everything from different angles).* I did this 'different angles' thinking because my appearance clashes greatly with that of a stereotypical INTJ. (Except I do exclusively wear black). But other than that, I'm real friendly and outgoing in appearance. I even come off as silly sometimes because I like to make a joke out of everything.


----

On a related note, have you tried to correlate the similarities between Type 3, 1 and 8 and Te ? When you see them, it'll be like a light-bulb going off in your head 

Type 3 correlates extremely well with Te
Type 3w2 however, correlates very well with NeTiFe

Reading the rest of your previous thread, _I_ think you're an ENTP. I also have a quick guess for your Enneagram and it's 378 or 379 so/sx.

---

How well do you relate to Inferior Si ------- as opposed to Inferior Se?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> This:
> 
> http://vtwellness.net/assets/self-exam_ENTP.pdf
> 
> ...


Aw heck, I don't think I'll ever even know if _I_ am actually an ENTP or not. But I wouldn't be _satisfied_ with any of the other types, to describe my way of understanding the world. For all I know, I'm just talking myself into it.

Regardless-- I, too, identify with the hatred of parties. Not because of the people-- I love people (In a distant kind of way), but because it's just not what I want to be doing, and it seems to be, to my mind, a waste of time.

If I ran into somebody who had a good quality of mind, though, and the enthusiasm to match mine? It'd be a busy, intellectually stimulating, awesome time. 

And same goes if it were a group of such individuals. Heck, even a quiet intellectual is _interesting _to talk to, because they have something new and interesting to say, something I can learn from. It won't be same ol' superficial small talk crap. 

GET RIGHT TO THE DIGS.

_''I'm not shy at all- tend to be cartoonishly expressive (even on the 'singing/dancing'
level), I mean EVERYONE notices how 'outgoing' I seem. Constant smiling, constant
joking, my 'look' stands out. Yet I prefer to be alone most of the time, have few friends, don't want any others. Hate parties.''_

I mean, this? This is totally me, too. Absolutely and completely me. ''Cartoonishly expressive'' is an awesome way to put it. Singing, and dancing too. Sometimes I do it for attention, the reaction... I'll do a little dance.

_''However, I'm such a 'global', 'big picture' learner- that my teachers
sometimes get annoyed with me because I oftentimes ask them about future connections
that they don't want to deal with yet.'' _- 

Totally relate to this. Always asking these questions.

Things I don't relate to? 

The super controlled and organized ritual stuff. There are tiny little rituals and ways I do things, though, that seem to be consistent at times... I _wish _I was super controlled and organized n'stuff. 

Most of the time I'm pretty unpredictable, and will do things differently just to try it another way. Other times, I feel like I've hit 'the perfect system' with some things. Then maybe somebody will come along and show me a more efficient way, and I'll instantly change to adapt that.

Maybe you're an ENTJ? You don't really seem it, though.

But, ENTP is a definite, rich possibility. 

I'm curious to see, since I identify with so many things. 

One of my first typings had somebody posting that I could be an INFP, and I noticed that somebody made the same mistake on yours! 

I don't think you're an INFP. You're too interested in the blood bath of self-discovery, and don't mind being cut up to find out the truth. 

That's totally ENTP.

I think. Maybe. Possibly? It's plausible. 

I know somebody once wrote that an INFP is far removed from ENTP, and that there's no way to mistake one for the other.. 

When I have my bad days, which we all inevitably do, I can seem like an INFP. I'm still wondering if I'm an INFP just playing my role very, very well.

But, in fact, I see a bit of me in all of the yNyP types. ENTP is the closest to dead on, for me.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I smell an ENFP. I'm on the mobile site, so I don't even see avatar/signature/type. My typenose never lies.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I smell an ENFP. I'm on the mobile site, so I don't even see avatar/signature/type. My typenose never lies.


Hm, possibly. 

If that's so, I could be too... 

But, I don't see it, for me. I mean, I was first typed as an ENFP (on the questionnaire). I'd go into the ENFP sub-forum. Try a few threads... Zone out. React with something to the effect of, ''Blech.'' And then go back to the ENTP sub-forum. 

There's nothing really intellectual or mentally stimulating about the ENFP sub-forum. It's very feely, with a lot of shiny sparkly colour, and fashion, and girly things. There's nothing to really discuss, talk about, or understand. I'm all about learning. And I figure they're _supposed _to be about that too, on a more superficial level than the ENTP, but I don't really see it. 

It's all, ''How big do you smile?'' and ''What compliments do people give you?''.. 

When I see that, I think, ''Boring.'' I don't want to bother with that crap.

Is this because I'm attracted to fun, like an ENFP, or because I'm attracted to thinking-fun, like an ENTP?

I think... Thinking-fun. I've always been into thinking-fun. But, I think I'll be forever unsure, to some degree, no matter what anyone says. 

Kinda wish I could build some kind of mind-machine for an objective, unbiased expert. That'd do it. It'd be irrefutable evidence. Or maybe they'd be as confused as I am.

Whatever the case, one thing's for sure: I'm a nerdy geek who gets along far better with thinkers than feelers. And I love to argue. I turn everything into an argument. Which is probably _why_ I get along better with thinkers than feelers.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Jawz said:


> On a related note, have you tried to correlate the similarities between Type 3, 1 and 8 and Te ? When you see them, it'll be like a light-bulb going off in your head


I must look into this, I am hideously negligent on the Enneagram side of the table.



Jawz said:


> Reading the rest of your previous thread, _I_ think you're an ENTP.


I don't know if I am glad or afraid- I'm on the very edge of _believing_ I'm an ENTP.
It's possible that the thing holding me back right now is my fear of being 'trapped'. But
I will not chicken out!



Jawz said:


> Type 3 correlates extremely well with Te
> Type 3w2 however, correlates very well with NeTiFe
> I also have a quick guess for your Enneagram and it's 378 or 379 so/sx.


I've considered 3 before. In fact, I've pretty much considered every Enneagram type. In 
the end, I picked 7 and stuck with it, because it matched my clownishness. I also think
I am more interested in gathering experiences than I am in being successful, but, to
be honest, I have weak self-awareness. That's why it has taken me so long to get to this 
point with the MBTI. 




Jawz said:


> How well do you relate to Inferior Si ------- as opposed to Inferior Se?


Si is the function I was always the most sure that I didn't have. But then again, if it is my
inferior function- absence of evidence is evidence maybe? ha ha. 

Oh no. I just saw it. I looked up "inferior Si" in a search- got this: http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/32935-inferior-si-fetish-obsessions-2.html

Read: _" -I have a strong belief that all things better in the past
-I frequently experience Nostalgia
-I'm obsessed with 90's culture and music
-I didn't start liking any of the newer..."_

I thought, "Ha! Me, nostalgic? I purposely forget half the things that happen to me."
But then I kept thinking while reading, _'I'm obsessed with 90's culture and music'_
and suddenly realized: Holy shit. I learn about/collect every freakin' punk tune from 
the years 1976 to 1980. I dress like I'm a punk replica of 1979. Every single piece of clothing
I wear is black and half of it is DIY covered in silver punk studs. I write stories related
to the time period. I'm practically a walking museum. How the $%#$ did I not relate 
this to anything? Because I never thought it had any real importance, that's why. 
It's just another one of my silly obsessions. 

But then there is also the fact that I watch the same TV shows over and over for
years...to the point that somebody said to me, 'that's a trait of schizophrenia'.

So, yea, maybe...

Se was always so much more, 'In my face' so to speak. Naturally,
I assumed it must be my inferior function since I was having the most trouble
with it. But it makes just as much (if not more) sense if Se is my 'Daemon'.

Edit: If all of this is true, and I am an ENTP with an INTJ shadow- I think
my shadow has a very loud voice. Even now, the reason for this thread,
in fact, is that something in my head tells me that it can not be accepted as
real until I test it. Even though I think it is real already.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I smell an ENFP. I'm on the mobile site, so I don't even see avatar/signature/type. My typenose never lies.


Do you have reasons?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hm, possibly.
> 
> If that's so, I could be too...
> 
> But, I don't see it, for me. I mean, I was first typed as an ENFP (on the questionnaire). I'd go into the ENFP sub-forum. Try a few threads... Zone out. React with something to the effect of, ''Blech.'' And then go back to the ENTP sub-forum.


In all fairness, I don't spend a lot of time in any of the individual personality forums. Most of 
my activity (PerC told me this) is in the Myers Briggs section. And if there were an 
individual personality forum that I spent the most time in, I would guess it was the ISFJ 
forum, because I read _all _of @_Random00_ 's posts. And I read the threads it says she is 
reading, when I check her page.



Word Dispenser said:


> There's nothing really intellectual or mentally stimulating about the ENFP sub-forum. It's very feely, with a lot of shiny sparkly colour, and fashion, and girly things. There's nothing to really discuss, talk about, or understand. I'm all about learning. And I figure they're _supposed _to be about that too, on a more superficial level than the ENTP, but I don't really see it.
> 
> It's all, ''How big do you smile?'' and ''What compliments do people give you?''..
> 
> ...


Now, I am tired of this: A thinker never acts superfluous or emotional. A feeler isn't intellectual, a feeler doesn't do a lot of debate/science. 

Come on. I'm a real person. I _will_ be superfluous and emotional. Every second of
my day is not filled with the quest to cold fusion. And feelers are not walking balls of
cotton candy.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> In all fairness, I don't spend a lot of time in any of the individual personality forums. Most of my activity
> (PerC told me this) is in the Myers Briggs section. And if there were an individual personality forum that I spent
> the most time in, I would guess it was the ISFJ forum, because I read _all _of @_Random00_ 's posts. And I read
> the threads it says she is reading, when I check her page.
> ...


Yes, yes, I know. I'm not trying to stereotype. I'm just stating what's there. Obviously there are a lot of scientific 'feelers' out there. And a lot of emotional 'thinkers'. 

The entire _reason _I'm confused is that I'm an emotional thinker-- I can't ever rule out feeler. I try to differentiate the degree in which I apply value to things, in order to figure it out. 

I can't think of myself as 'cold', as ENTPs have been described. I have definitely been described as cold from people close to me, though. Callous, uncaring. I can't attribute these terms to myself. 

I'm just absorbed in my activities, which is where I direct my emotions, I think... As a result, sometimes I am neglectful of everything and everyone else. But, I _can _be especially warm, affectionate and effused with emotion... When I direct my attentions and interests in such a manner.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think ExxP is a really strong possibility for you. 

Just from what I've observed on the forum.

And yes ExTP makes sense if you identify with Fe over Fi.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I think ExxP is a really strong possibility for you.
> 
> Just from what I've observed on the forum.
> 
> And yes ExTP makes sense if you identify with Fe over Fi.


I always thought that Fi _had_ to be my feeling function. Why? Because I
don't see myself leading _anyone_ through use of emotional appeal. Also,
I see nothing truly saintly in me, nothing truly parental. I never
'fit in' (which I thought was a Fe strength). Plus, most of my personal 
values are not shared by others, most of my personal values are 
actually considered *offensive* by my surrounding culture.

But, there are a few things Fe-ish in me that I _could_ see: difficulty
knowing how_ I_ feel about something, but always displaying positive emotion
to others. Having empathy for someone, whether or not I like them. Feeling
my self-esteem suffer if I can't maintain 'gallant' behavior.

In fact, when I inspect this 'gallant' behavior- it has a playful, cartoonish
quality. When I read about Tert Fe as 'puer/puella', it sounded very much
like what I do. 

I 'play' at being things a lot. I will say whatever works when dealing with 
others most of the time, with little concern as to whether it is true or not,
because I assume people can tell I'm not serious. 

This sometimes leads people to think I _can't_ be serious. The truth is, half the 
time I don't know how I really feel about something, and the other half of the 
time, I don't actually want to talk about it.

It's a bit like being an actor. This is part of the 'clownishness' I previously
described.

When considering things from THAT standpoint- Fe makes a lot of sense.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Yes, yes, I know. I'm not trying to stereotype. I'm just stating what's there. Obviously there are a lot of scientific 'feelers' out there. And a lot of emotional 'thinkers'.
> 
> The entire _reason _I'm confused is that I'm an emotional thinker-- I can't ever rule out feeler. I try to differentiate the degree in which I apply value to things, in order to figure it out.
> 
> ...



You sound like a T. See, us Thinkers are left confused when we get criticized for being callous and shit. We don't feel this way, it wasn't our intention, but we come off that way for some reason. If I look closely enough, I can see why it comes off that way, but it's hard to remember to pay attention to that all the time, as T is more natural to me than F.

Though, we differ in one aspect, as I definitely can think of myself as a cold person. I can admit to it easily. Sure, I'm not like that all the time, but a lot of the time pretty cold, and it's just natural too. ("Cold" is nothing to do with being a sociopath, it just means it's a state where you are not focused on emotional and value aspects of things. Cool, calm, level headed, I guess these words also work for this.) 

And yeah, I can be warm and all that, when I direct my attention and interest that way.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> You sound like a T. See, us Thinkers are left confused when we get criticized for being callous and shit. We don't feel this way, it wasn't our intention, but we come off that way for some reason. If I look closely enough, I can see why it comes off that way, but it's hard to remember to pay attention to that all the time, as T is more natural to me than F.
> 
> Though, we differ in one aspect, as I definitely can think of myself as a cold person. I can admit to it easily. Sure, I'm not like that all the time, but a lot of the time pretty cold, and it's just natural too. ("Cold" is nothing to do with being a sociopath, it just means it's a state where you are not focused on emotional and value aspects of things. Cool, calm, level headed, I guess these words also work for this.)
> 
> And yeah, I can be warm and all that, when I direct my attention and interest that way.


Thanks. I see what you mean, and I've definitely been left confused by other people's emotional reactions.

I guess when I think 'cold', I think 'frigid' or something, which is a bit of an extreme. 

But, I can definitely be in situations where I'm mostly just calm, and not really _feeling_ as much as other people seem to be. In that sense, I can be cold-- Distant, and kind of aloof. But, again, F can be this way, too, I'm sure.

I strike me as a T, anyway. 

If somebody wanted to type me and tell me otherwise, I'd be glad to hear their perspective and the information about the reasons why. Mostly because, when you know what your cognitive functions are, it's much easier to understand where you best fit into the world, what your natural strengths and weaknesses are, and most importantly, how to improve them. If even a little bit is off, then I could be missing something significant that could help with my personal and intellectual growth.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Gotcher nose?

See, nothing in any of your posts makes me think you're any more likely an ENTP than another type. When typing someone, you look for indicators, not for "Meh, sure, I guess I kind of relate". I saw no prominent indicators of ENTP, but I saw a few things that make me think ExFP. I did see lots of Fi, very little Si, some Ne, some Se.

I think that your dilemma should be between ENFP and ESFP.

Granted, I only read a few random paragraphs from this thread.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

> Do you have reasons?


 BWAAAA. I hate taking the time to give reasons. Here you go:



> 1) How I could seem so extroverted, yet have such a connection to Ni and INTJ. That could
> be my shadow, criticizing me inside my head, and I mistake its voice for my true self.


Why are you criticizing yourself? I'm not quite sure I understand what you're saying here.



> 2) My instinct to display a deceiving appearance in order to test
> others. Also, my instinct to just harmlessly 'mess' with others.


 I'm pretty confident a lot of other types do this. I'd also make the point that this is primarily a Fi thing, not a Ti thing. I can't really think of any times I've ever put on a deceiving appearance to mess with others. I test someone by assaulting them with as much intellectual discussion as possible and see how long they can last and how well they can respond. Otherwise I honestly judge the majority of people as boring, shallow, and lacking intelligence or some other moderately interesting factor.



> 3) My interest in discussing ideas, with no interest in the
> outcome, no goal of resolution- in fact, I find 'resolution' laughable.


 Okay, okay. Sounds moderately ENTP. 



> 4) My extremely friendly, playful streak that seems vaguely amoral-
> (Tertiary Fe). It is manipulative, but also expressive, humanistic, validating.


 Okay, I'd certainly agree that I can at times be playful and immoral. I'll stay out of this one because, if I remember correctly, my Fe is pretty far down my function line.



> 5) My difficulty forming a sense of identity (Fi is a Trickster).


 Okay, why are we talking about Fi if we're talking about ENTPs? If this is based on the VTWelness link, let's note that it's describing the functions of inferior-inferior-inferior-inferior-inferior-functions. Fi generally is not a function that has much effect on ENTPs.



> 6) The fact that many, many times, I can't even tell whether I'm being serious or not.
> I say and do things without knowing how I actually feel about them. I experience things,
> but it takes a long time before I can tell what effect they've had on me.


 Cool? 



> 7) My reluctance to commit to a type.


 Because reluctance to choose always implies a definite choice. -.-



> 8) The sense that my animal impulses are trying to destroy me-
> (Demonic Se). From my old 'type me' thread: Type FreeSpirit


 Okay then, I like that thread better. Based on everything in that thread I'd type you ENFx , but ENFP based on a handful of answers that tip the scales. Not interested in quoting and responding directly to that.



> 9) My adoration of the ISFJ ethos.


 ISFJ is not the ENTP. ISFJ is the shadow function. Unless you're an unhealthy individual who's going through a traumatic time, etc etc. I'm not quite sure how this applies. I mean, I admire ISFJ's ability to stay out of everything. I get involved in too much stuff accidentally. That's about it.



> Yet I prefer to be alone most of the time, have few friends, don't want any others. Hate parties. If I walk into a place, and no one I know is there, I am likely to lose interest real fast unless I happen to bump into someone pretty smart and twice as friendly (and then I'll talk to JUST THEM the whole night).


 I'm with Jawz here, this certainly does sound like an ENTP. _Or any sort of Introvert._



> ''I'm not shy at all- tend to be cartoonishly expressive (even on the 'singing/dancing'
> level), I mean EVERYONE notices how 'outgoing' I seem. Constant smiling, constant
> joking, my 'look' stands out.


 YAY! HAPPY HAPPY! How is this remotely indicative of ENTP? It sounds like a ExxP, particularly an ExFP.



> ''However, I'm such a 'global', 'big picture' learner- that my teachers
> sometimes get annoyed with me because I oftentimes ask them about future connections
> that they don't want to deal with yet.'' -


 Classical example of an ENxP




> I must look into this, I am hideously negligent on the Enneagram side of the table.


 Meh, I find Enneagram moderately useless. Enneagram is interesting to give subtypes of types in MBTI, but I don't find a whole lot of use other than that. 



> I don't know if I am glad or afraid- I'm on the very edge of believing I'm an ENTP.
> It's possible that the thing holding me back right now is my fear of being 'trapped'. But
> I will not chicken out!


 Where the hell does this reaction come from? Claustrophobia? Sounds like an xNFP to me. If we were to put this to Enneagram, I suppose you'd be a 7w6. Which matches well to ENFP.



> Read: " -I have a strong belief that all things better in the past
> -I frequently experience Nostalgia
> -I'm obsessed with 90's culture and music
> -I didn't start liking any of the newer..."
> ...


 Your fashion style is not remotely indicative of your type.



> Now, I am tired of this: A thinker never acts superfluous or emotional. A feeler isn't intellectual, a feeler doesn't do a lot of debate/science.
> 
> Come on. I'm a real person. I will be superfluous and emotional. Every second of
> my day is not filled with the quest to cold fusion. And feelers are not walking balls of
> cotton candy.


 You're correct that the statement "A thinker never acts superfluous or emotional" is incorrect. However, it's a lot less common a state for a Thinker than a Feeler.



So, again. ENFP. Maybe INFP, ENFJ, or ESFP- but most likely ENFP.

Could you please fill out one of these?
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
or 


> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html


I'm a fan of the second one, but the first is good for pinpointing a feeler.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> BWAAAA. I hate taking the time to give reasons. Here you go:
> 
> Why are you criticizing yourself? I'm not quite sure I understand what you're saying here.


It's what I do. I pick everything apart in my head- esp. my own actions.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'm pretty confident a lot of other types do this. I'd also make the point that this is primarily a Fi thing, not a Ti thing. I can't really think of any times I've ever put on a deceiving appearance to mess with others. I test someone by assaulting them with as much intellectual discussion as possible and see how long they can last and how well they can respond. Otherwise I honestly judge the majority of people as boring, shallow, and lacking intelligence or some other moderately interesting factor.


Ok. I do it without even thinking about it- it's like a mechanism for seeing what 
others have inside of them. Kinda like the enchantress in the beginning of Beauty 
and the Beast.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Okay, okay. Sounds moderately ENTP.


I thought so.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Okay, I'd certainly agree that I can at times be playful and immoral. I'll stay out of this one because, if I remember correctly, my Fe is pretty far down my function line.


In the link I posted (the info in the link is what made me think I might be an ENTP)- is 
Beebe's ENTP archtype in which Fe is described as an ENTP's puer/puella- playing a 
charismatic though vulnerable, childlike role- a 'promising but ultimately unreliable' 
function. Maybe its just my tendency toward self-criticism again, but I think this 
may describe me.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Okay, why are we talking about Fi if we're talking about ENTPs? If this is based on the VTWelness link, let's note that it's describing the functions of inferior-inferior-inferior-inferior-inferior-functions. Fi generally is not a function that has much effect on ENTPs.


That's exactly what I meant. That maybe my difficulty in getting a grasp of my 
identity is a sign that I don't have Fi- or, more specifically, that Fi (as described 
in the link) is a particulary confusing function (Trickster).




Jabberbroccoli said:


> Cool?


ha ha. maybe. Sometimes not knowing if I'm serious or not has caused trouble, though.
Once or twice I've found myself in danger because I didn't think I would actually try
to do something. I wrecked a car this way, for example.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Because reluctance to choose always implies a definite choice. -.-


That's quite possible.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Okay then, I like that thread better. Based on everything in that thread I'd type you ENFx , but ENFP based on a handful of answers that tip the scales. Not interested in quoting and responding directly to that.


Don't blame you. It's a tome.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> ISFJ is not the ENTP. ISFJ is the shadow function. Unless you're an unhealthy individual who's going through a traumatic time, etc etc. I'm not quite sure how this applies. I mean, I admire ISFJ's ability to stay out of everything. I get involved in too much stuff accidentally. That's about it.


No, I just mean that I really have a thing for ISFJs. I've heard that ENTPs are 
supposed to have a thing for IXFJ- I've heard it all around. 



Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'm with Jawz here, this certainly does sound like an ENTP. _Or any sort of Introvert._


Yea, and in lies the paradox. I avoid people like the plague- but I'm just as 
expressive and talkative as all get out when dealing with anyone. People who 
know me at home scoff- and I do mean almost snort milk out of their nose at 
the suggestion that I'm an introvert. But then they complain at how
I never do anything with anyone, never call, spend all my time by myself 
either outside running/riding or in my house (in my room, for that matter. I'm 
married, but we have our own rooms.)



Jabberbroccoli said:


> YAY! HAPPY HAPPY! How is this remotely indicative of ENTP? It sounds like a ExxP, particularly an ExFP.


Sounded indicative of Ne/Se to me.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Classical example of an ENxP


Didn't see it at the time, when I typed it. Like I said, I am not very 
self-aware. I've had to think long and hard to 'see' some of myself.




Jabberbroccoli said:


> Meh, I find Enneagram moderately useless. Enneagram is interesting to give subtypes of types in MBTI, but I don't find a whole lot of use other than that.


I wouldn't mind learning, I like to know stuff for the hell of it at the very least. 
People like this sort of thing, too. It's like knowing good jokes or magic tricks. I 
learned how to read Tarot cards for the same reason. (I don't believe in it. In 
fact, I think the only thing I believe in _at all_ is my marriage.)

But it doesn't bother me that other people believe in it, either. I'm sort of a 
blank slate on the 'good' and 'bad' of things that don't have any real effect 
on the world.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Where the hell does this reaction come from? Claustrophobia? Sounds like an xNFP to me. If we were to put this to Enneagram, I suppose you'd be a 7w6. Which matches well to ENFP.


I've been going with 7 for some time- even when I had INTJ as my type. Yea, 
guess it's some sort of 'claustrophobia'. Plus, oftentimes, here on PerC, if you 
don't 'play up' to your type in a near absurd manner, people start posting 'I think 
you've misstyped yourself' as a response to half the things you say (instead of 
responding to your post). Fuck that. That's one the best things about rockin 
ESFP. People don't realize how cool it is, so they don't get up the urge to
'interrogate' you all the time.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Your fashion style is not remotely indicative of your type.


This is in response to whether I saw any inferior Si in myself. I never saw 
ANY Si in myself. So I did a search on inferior Si to see what it was supposed 
to look like. I found a thread here on PerC where the person posting said that 
it was indicative of inferior Si to experience obsessive nostalgia, to the point 
of collecting. 

The clothes I wear I make, painstakingly by hand in replica of punk culture 
of the 1976- 1980 era. I didn't see it before, but it's more like Civil War 
reenacting or stamp collecting than fashion. You can't buy it. I don't even 
wear it all. Some of it I've made just for the 'recreation'.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> You're correct that the statement "A thinker never acts superfluous or emotional" is incorrect. However, it's a lot less common a state for a Thinker than a Feeler.


This goes back to "here on PerC, if you don't 'play up' to your type in a 
near absurd manner, people start posting 'I think you've misstyped yourself'". 
Its annoying and boring.



Jabberbroccoli said:


> So, again. ENFP. Maybe INFP, ENFJ, or ESFP- but most likely ENFP.


ESFP has been my favorite so far. I've already mentioned in the ESFP 
forum that I am reluctant to leave the type, even if I do become convinced 
I'm an ENTP. So I'm in a win-win, it seems. ha ha! http://personalitycafe.com/esfp-forum-performers/102329-esfp-archetype.html



Jabberbroccoli said:


> Could you please fill out one of these?
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
> or
> I'm a fan of the second one, but the first is good for pinpointing a feeler.


Will do.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@Jabberbroccoli

I did the second one already. It's on this page: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/86833-type-freespirit-2.html


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@Jabberbroccoli

Here's the first one:


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Yes. I hate these things!

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.











Ocean. Makes me think of being lost at sea. Sun-burnt. Chapped lips. Thirsty.



2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Thoughts: I should have known this was going to happen. What negligence is this due of?

Outward reactions: "You guys- pit stop. Piss, eat and make merry while I figure this out. 
We'll be outta here in no time."

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I knew this was going to happen. I prepare to act as parent of my idiotic party, making 
sure that nothing stupid or terrible happens to them. I know I will be driving. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction: He's harmless. 

Outwardly say: Insert friendly jibe.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? 

I would be engrossed in thought concerning it, however many days/months/years 
to absorb how it changes what I know.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Individualism is my highest value. I determined it through a combination of 
thought, observation and emotional appeal.

How could that change?

Kill me.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

A) I'm more independent that anyone I've met.

B) I would be more noble. Why? Because I'd like myself more.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

With suspicion.

Most often triggered: I'm constantly thinking about what's going to happen, so I'd say pretty much
always.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Energize: exercise, TV, mindless crafting. Why? No people, no thoughts.

Drain: nothing drains me more than trying to comfort someone when they are upset. 
It takes everything I have. It is my theory that this is because of one or both of the 
following reasons:

 1) There is nothing I can do to help them. Pain is inescapable.
2) They just want to be upset.

And I don't want them to be in pain/upset. Therein lies the hopeless drain of it.
I avoid getting involved. And when presented with it, I usually just try to distract
the person with something else. If that doesn't work, hug. When all else fails, the 
hug has power.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress my ideas. Because I don't want them trying to make me a leader of anything.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

If I ignored 2 responses, I could type you as either ESFP or ENTP. Dafuuuu


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm curious about your comment about ISFJs, I've never heard that ENTPs are stereotypically interested in ISFJs. I find them boring, nice and generally good cooks, but boring. I've heard of ENTPs being interested in INxJs and INxxs in general. The lack of iNtuitiveness is generally a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'm curious about your comment about ISFJs, I've never heard that ENTPs are stereotypically interested in ISFJs. I find them boring, nice and generally good cooks, but boring. I've heard of ENTPs being interested in INxJs and INxxs in general. The lack of iNtuitiveness is generally a dealbreaker for me.


I hear some ENTPs here on PerC say they like INFJs- but I read somewhere that ISFJs 
were actually ideal for ENTPs... I think it was in a thread here, too. But I would be hard 
pressed to find it now, I bet. 

However, I think I read that ISFJ was ideal for ENTP in some 'type relations' website, too. 
I might have better luck finding the website. Except that it probably doesn't matter if I find 
it anyway... you already follow what I was thinking, why I thought that _might_ be an ENTP 
symptom. But not in your case, apparently! ha ha


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to stick with ESFP at least for now.
Maybe it's true- I just can't commit.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I think you're a tough case, but I'm fairly sure you are an ESFP.

As per type relations, ENTPs are usually noted as compatible with INxJs. If you ask the majority of ENTPs what type they're most attracted to, it would most likely be INxx.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like being an ESFP. Do you think it's terribly wicked of me to 
not care if it's correct or not? Or do you don't care that I don't care?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

*My instinct to display a deceiving appearance in order to test
others. Also, my instinct to just harmlessly 'mess' with others.*

***Obligatory disclaimer-not something sensors never do or are incapable of.***

But they do not do it often IME. This is sort of the "real life troll' thing l have going on. Also l don't even know you well but for whatever reason you have seemed like an N dom to me.


----------

